# New Haunt Music



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Prelude to a Nightmare said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I would like to introduce myself, I am "Prelude to a Nightmare" and I have been working on new and different haunt style music for your haunted attraction or website. I write specifically for this genre and offer something a little more than dark songs with canned sound effects. I'm about invoking fear into the listener, an uneasiness. Stop by my myspace and see what happens before the nightmares begin.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. would like to hear a sample, but linky no worky


----------



## Prelude to a Nightmare (May 30, 2010)

Sorry about that. http://www.myspace.com/preludetoanightmare


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Found your post & working links on haunt forum yesterday, AWESOME tracks !! Thanx for the share. 
I can hear the influences that are within your music, yet different enough that make them original in your design.
Look forward to seeing the finished debut album !


----------

